# B Klasse 544 2002 - spare bulb list please



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

I am trying to put together a spare bulb pack for my B544.

I am guessing that the rear light cluster may be for the Fiat Ducato base vehicle and so I can use the vehicle manual to list the required lights, but the front end looks non-Fiat.

I have side light, head light (dip and full) spot light and indicator bulbs to sort out.

Does anyone have a list?

The Hymer handbook just say 'go and buy them from your Hymer dealer'.
Oh, and it says to have them fitted by your Hymer dealer as well.
Probably a bit difficult if you have been stopped by the Police on a French or Belgian road.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi LittleGrayCat. Below is a copy from a 2004 544 manual which I guess is the same.


FRONT
Front High beam H12 12v 55/W
low beam H12 12v 55/W
Parking light R5W 12V 5W
Direction indicator R21W 12V 21W

REAR
Brake light/rear light 12VP21-5W
Direction indicator R21W 12V 5W
Fog tail light P21W 12V 21W
Reversing light P21W 12V 21W
Number plate C5W 12V 5W

Steve F
Third Brake light T5 12V 2.3W


----------

